# MSI MS-6511 KM133 Socket A Motherboard



## zenon79 (Aug 25, 2005)

I bought this motherboad to complete a backup computer, my gripe is that There's isn't anything labeled on his board. I don't know where to connect the cables for the front panel or the usb 2 pin connectors. There's not alot on the net about this board at all and the only page that I did find had the following description for the pins: HD POWER, DR BLINK GRN, HDA, GND, HDR BLINK YEL, FP BUT in, FP RESET, GND, FPSLP, +5V, IRRX, IRTX, IR P. Now here's what on the front panel cables: Power SW, Reset Sw, Power Led + and - HD LED. Now I understand what the panel connectors mean, but if anyone can decifer what the hell the other stuff on the board means, please let me know. I don't wanna screw around and fry this board, but I've built lots of computers but I never came accorss this problem before. PLEASE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Conrad747 (Jul 28, 2004)

Where did you buy this motherboard? I am trying to get at least a link.


----------



## Conrad747 (Jul 28, 2004)

Try this link: http://help.nec-computers.com/uk/pib.asp?second=on&platform=instr_explorer_jumpers&layout=1406

I hope this helps you. Apparently your board is made for Packard Bell and MSI won't support it and alot of people who bought it off an auction are as frustrated as you. But it would be great if you can get it running. Good Luck.


----------



## zenon79 (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks alot, I have that page already printed out but the JFP1 connectors is where I'm having the problem. I don't know what the hell those descriptions mean. On my system my connector have Power SW, Reset SW, Power LED +, Power LED -, and HD LED, but I can't find not even one page giving me a clear description of where I'm supposed to plug my connectors into


----------



## obvious (Nov 2, 2004)

Conrad747 said:


> Try this link: http://help.nec-computers.com/uk/pib.asp?second=on&platform=instr_explorer_jumpers&layout=1406
> 
> I hope this helps you. Apparently your board is made for Packard Bell and MSI won't support it and alot of people who bought it off an auction are as frustrated as you. But it would be great if you can get it running. Good Luck.


now that's a link im keeping! it's my mobo model. nice work!


----------



## zenon79 (Aug 25, 2005)

I already have that link, but if your confused with what the JFP1 means, here's what I got from the seller of this board: 
Power LED (HDR Blink GRN & HDR Blink YEL)
HDD LED (HD PWR & HDA)
Reset Sw (GND & FP Reset)
Power Sw (FPSLP & +5V)


----------



## Forgotten1 (Aug 20, 2005)

I don't know if I could help you out much since I tried out a few arrangements on my motherboard, but I really don't know how to test it with a "dead" motherboard. All I can really assure you is it turns on and the Power LED glows. The attachment what I found in the courtesy OEM disk which is, by the way, labeled for the MSI 6368 Motherboard.  

I hope it helps you out in some way, shape, or form.


----------



## zenon79 (Aug 25, 2005)

The board I have is MSI 6511 and man does it suck. I give up. I'm gonna throw this board as far as I can see. Thanks for the help. I'm gonna order a new board for PCChips or An Asus micro atx board


----------

